# wie Confixx, nur für Windows und Kostenlos!



## Experience1986 (11. November 2003)

Hi,

Ich Suche eine Web-Admin Software für den Apche Server mit MySQL PHP usw. unter windows.

Habt ihr da was für mich, wäre gut wenn es kostenlos is.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. November 2003)

http://www.webmin.com/

sollte gut gehen

allerdings brauchst du wohl Cygwin (das ist quasi "Linux für Windows")


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. November 2003)

Confixx gibt's auch für Windows - aber kostenlos ist das natürlich auch nicht.

Wer eine "Web-Admin Software" braucht, nutzt meiner Meinung nach ein System kommerziell und dann soll derjenige auch bereit sein, Geld für entsprechende Software, sofern er/sie sie nicht selbst schreibt, auszugeben.


----------



## Experience1986 (17. November 2003)

Nein, ich möchte meinen Server definitiv NICHT kommerziell nutzen.

Ich habe nur das Problem, das wenn ich von der Arbeit aus oder von der Schule aus was auf meinem Server machen´will, mir meist die Administration fehlt. 

Wegen Firewalls und Co bekommt man auch keine Telnet / SSH / Grafische Remote Verbindung hergestellt.  

Meist ist in solchen Netzwerrken an denen ich arbeite nur HTTP Port 80 und manchmal noch FTP port 21 frei.

Von daher wäre es gut für mich wenn ich so etwas kostenlos bekämen könnte, es dient nur dem privaten Gebrauch, um mich mit PHP/MYSQL/FTP und so weiter zu beschäftigen, und da muss eben auch manchmal was administriert werden, oder wenn der Server mal spinnt, dass man ihn neustarten könnte.

PS: Weis jemand ob man mit Webmin auch Tasks / Prozesse Terminieren / beenden kann?



@ Neurodeamon 
Werde deinen Vorschlag heute abend testen.
Aber wie soll das funktionieren?
Emuliert Cygwin ein Linux System?
Kann ich dann einfach drauf zugreifen, oder muss ich dan in Cygwin noch großartig etwas einstellen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Experience1986 _
> *Kann ich dann einfach drauf zugreifen, oder muss ich dan in Cygwin noch großartig etwas einstellen *


Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist es nicht so einfach, Cygwin zum Laufen zu bewegen. Also nix mit Klick-i-Klick.


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist es nicht so einfach, Cygwin zum Laufen zu bewegen. Also nix mit Klick-i-Klick. *


&@Experience1986:

Also soooooo schwer ist es nun auch wieder nicht Cygwin zum laufen zu bekommen. Man braucht nur ein wenig Zeit um alle Pakete zu saugen.
Man sollte sich nach der Installation auch ein wenig mit Linux/Unix auskennen.
Cygwin kommt mit einem sehr leicht zu bedienenden Web-Installer daher, der nur die Pakte zieht, die man vorher ausgewählt hat.

Praktische Pakete: MC (Midnight Commander), Apache (+PHP & Co.), Perl, Postgresql (Mysql gibt es glaube ich nicht für Cygwin - ist aber auch net nötig - geht auch mit normalem Win-Client), u. v. m.







  Cgwin: http://cygwin.com/
Doku: http://www.cygwin.com/docs.html


----------



## pogi (28. Januar 2004)

hallo

Ich bin neu hier.

ich brauche auch so ein system mit dem man alles einstellen kann also:

wieviel ein bestimmter user an webspace haben darf 

domain

subdomain 

e-mail accounts usw

was brauche ich alles dafür 

Ich hab Windows XP und einen Apache Server


----------



## Experience1986 (28. Januar 2004)

Nen Linux Server, Geld, Zeit Gedult, und bestimmt noch liziensen, damit du Domains registrieren darfst oder so


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pogi _
> *hallo
> 
> Ich bin neu hier.
> ...



Wenn du das von Zuhause machen willst, vergiss es schnellstens wieder!


----------



## pogi (29. Januar 2004)

aso? und warum soll ich das wieder vergessen?

ich bräuchte im prinzip ja nur ein script mit den man die MB kontrlieren kann und vielleicht noch e-mails und so


----------



## Experience1986 (29. Januar 2004)

Du solltest dich mal mit en Elementaren Dingen des "Webhostings" beschäftigen. Mir scheint so als hätteste nicht viel Ahnung davon, aber nimmer das nit persönlich, das soll kein beleidigung sein.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2004)

Sofern Du nicht zufällig eine 100 Mbit Standleitung hast (oder mindestens 10 Mbit) wird sich das für Dich und andere nicht lohnen. Deshalb habe ich gesagt: Vergiss es.

Kommen wir zu den anderen Punkten:
tld-Domains & Co. kannst Du nicht von und für zuhause vergeben, das selbe gilt für subdomains.

Da keine Domain und subdomain -> keine gültigen e-mail accounts (bestenfalls im lokalen netzwerk).

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber die Idee haben viele vor Dir gehabt. Trotzdem ist es immer wieder überraschend, wenn jemand diese hirnrissige Idee umsetzen möchte.

Lies bitte zum Verständnis folgende Diskussionen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=22847&highlight=server+dsl
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=130690&highlight=server+dsl


----------



## IRQ (29. Januar 2004)

Abgesehen davon, dass DSL viel zu lahm ist, (bei mehreren Benutzern), warum sollte es nicht gehen?

Selbstverständlich kriegt man keine ProfiLösung zu Stande, aber ich selbst betreibe auch einen Webserver, kann mir soviele SubDomains einrichten wie ich will (das läuft dann halt über Umleitung, war zu faul mich mit DNS zu beschäftigen) und Mails verschicken kann ich auch.

Damit will ich aber nicht sagen, dass Hosting über DSL vernünftig wäre. Ist es sicherlich nicht, aber für den privaten Gebrauch reicht es allemal.


----------

